# engine from ?



## musclecarman15 (Jul 29, 2013)

just bought a 1970 gto convertible parts car to aid in the restoration of another 1970 GTO convertible I am building with my 17 year old son ...the parts car has a motor that I would like to know what it came out of ....it is a 400 with a ws code, cast on E169 ,SO I ASSUME may of 1969...has # 48 heads,lower block face #s of 29P315994 which I know is Pontiac division ,year 1969,plant Pontiac but the last 6 digits are from what car ? it has 1 ram air exhaust manifold ,so I assume its a ram air111 motor...thx keith


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Numbers you are providing point to a '69 RAIII manual transmission application engine originally installed in a late '69 production GTO out of the Pontiac home plant. 

Being a late mid May cast block, the very high partial VIN makes sense for a '69 model. If it was a '72 model WS block would have to bet some funny business had been going on with the partial VIN stamping. At least by the '71 models, the last 6 digits of VIN began with a 3xxxxx only on B series (big Pontiacs). Not so on '69 Pontiac plant built cars, many more A body's and GP's being built out Pontiac plant that year.


----------



## musclecarman15 (Jul 29, 2013)

thank you for your reply...I presumed it was most likely a GTO with a ram air 3


----------

